# FreeBSD 9 can't load 'kernel'



## tbyte (May 5, 2012)

After a clean install at the end of a 1.5TB disk of FreeBSD 9 amd64 I get that error (can't load 'kernel') immediately after it loads the loader and tries to boot. The kernel is there definitely, I can mount the slice (ada0s3a) and see all the files and the kernel. *lsdev* lists everything right but I can't do *ls* from the loader. It gives 
	
	



```
open '/' failed: input/output error
```
 The 'currdev' is "disk1s3a". If I put another HDD there with FreeBSD 8 and change 'currdev' to 'disk2s3a' (which is where the FreeBSD 8 resides) it boots without problems. So I think the loader has a problem reading the FreeBSD slice which is that far at the end of that 1.5TB disk or something like that.

Does anybody have an idea how to fix that?

Regards, Iasen.


----------

